# Pinch collar = broken fur question



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

We've only been using the pinch collar for a few weeks and I'm noticing that the fur is starting to get broken where it sits on his neck. It was fitted correctly by the trainer and I haven't noticed it moving around much so I'm suprised. It's only on him for walks and at class.

For now I have encased it in a headband, but am wondering if there is something I can buy to help this (if the headband doesn't work). Has anyone else had this problem?

Here's what I did with it..... Hope it works because Merlin's fur is too pretty!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

like the idear,you could also use a sock!.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

golden&hovawart said:


> like the idear,you could also use a sock!.


That's a good idea actually. My husband mentioned it last night and I blew it off cause all I could think about was his size 13 stinky feet.   I may try one of MY socks though. Definitely smaller, cleaner and prettier. LOL!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I use pinches with all mine and have never had any problems


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I would make sure it's a Herm Springer brand. Those should be stainless steel. Not sure what the others are made out of, but a lesser quality metal could damage the fur.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I would make sure it's a Herm Springer brand. Those should be stainless steel. Not sure what the others are made out of, but a lesser quality metal could damage the fur.


Thanks, I looked last night and it is. I'm going to use the headband on it for a while and see if it helps.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

This guy has been wearing a pinch collar for 7 years. No broken fur here!  Is it catching or pulling or is he scratching at it and losing fur?


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Celeigh said:


> This guy has been wearing a pinch collar for 7 years. No broken fur here!  Is it catching or pulling or is he scratching at it and losing fur?


Dang! I don't understand! He doesn't scratch at it and he doesn't pull with it (which is why it's so great!). Maybe his fur is cheap and falling apart! 

I know it's fitted right. The trainer did it and I also read online how to do it correctly. Weird. I'll just keep something around it for a while and see if his fur improves.

Thanks!


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

*I saw a pinch collar at one of the big pet stores it has rubber caps on the pinch prongs.*

*Maybe they sell them where you could put the rubber caps on the pinch prongs of your Collar.*

*I have a pinch Collar for my Golden but she dosen't where it very much any more.*
*I only put it on her when she is going to the retirement home to visit*
*my mom there.*
*There are people there that don't like dogs and I want to have complete control of her when we go there.*


----------



## Buddy Banana (Aug 11, 2007)

Don't slate me... I'm from UK and we don't use prong collars here, why not use a head collar instead? (halti)
may be worth a go if your worried about it..


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

All I know, is that Murphy turned into a perfect angle when we that thing on. We havent been using it long enought to see any broken fur, but I will be looking for that now. I put it on my self to see what it felt like and it wasnt that bad. Im sure there skin is a little thicker than mine too


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Buddy Banana said:


> Don't slate me... I'm from UK and we don't use prong collars here, why not use a head collar instead? (halti)
> may be worth a go if your worried about it..


Don't slate me bro! 

I know you guys don't use them over there. I did resist, but when even the trainer suggested it we went ahead and started using it. We've tried the halti's with no success. Tried the gentle leader and he hated it.

The pinch (or prong) collar works. He doesn't pull at all, and I don't have to pull on him! I don't plan on using it forever, but if I can't control him I can't teach him what I would like for him to do.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Kzwicker said:


> All I know, is that Murphy turned into a perfect angle when we that thing on. We havent been using it long enought to see any broken fur, but I will be looking for that now. I put it on my self to see what it felt like and it wasnt that bad. Im sure there skin is a little thicker than mine too


LOL! I did the same thing!! DH thought maybe I should leave it on so he could control me better.   HA!!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> LOL! I did the same thing!! DH thought maybe I should leave it on so he could control me better.   HA!!


Same here! I quickly removed it to avoide that :uhoh:


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> Dang! I don't understand! He doesn't scratch at it and he doesn't pull with it (which is why it's so great!). Maybe his fur is cheap and falling apart!


This made me giggle!  I'm sure his fur is perfect.

P.S. - I know they look beastly, but I don't think it hurts them. My parent's dog gets really excited and dances around when he hears it - it means walk time!


----------

